# Alan Strange on Federal Vision



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Jul 11, 2013)

Our very own Puritanboard Doctor (in our hearts he's a doctor - ignore that he's but a sophomore here,) Pastor Alan Strange wrote a very layman friendly, wise, decisive article on the heretical issue of the FV. It is a little dated, but no less relevant. Just posted by Aquila Report today, originally in the denominational magazine of the OPC, _New Horizons_. I read it back then, but it was nice to see this refreshed to the attention of Aquila readers. Great work, sir! Thanks for this labor on behalf of God's people.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 11, 2013)

> There are some legitimate concerns that the Federal Vision has raised, especially in our current ecclesiastical context. Being afflicted as we are, in this land, with a low view of the church, the Federal Vision proponents strike significant chords in support of a high view of the means of grace and of the visible church. They eschew a view of the church that would stress the invisible at the expense of the visible and that would exalt the individual and the subjective above the corporate and the objective. They rightly observe that much of the church is afflicted with a low view of the means of grace (especially preaching and the sacraments), the obligation to live holy lives, and the inseparability of justification and sanctification


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 11, 2013)

Understanding the “Federal Vision”


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey thanks for this post a friend of mine in searching for a reformed church nearby finally thought his dreams came true for both of us but alas they are federalvisionists following the teaching of doug wilson, i haven't had time to read up on the whole heresy so i'm grateful for the sources. cheers mate.

(ok i'm totally not from england i just thought that sounded humorus lol)


----------

